# Bumped a Dog, wondering who was wrong.



## wyorider (24 Apr 2019)

Something happened tonight when went out for a little ride tonight, and I made this account because I wanted to get an opinion on if I was in the wrong or not.

I went on a short ride from my house with my two daughters. I was on a designed biking trail, but it goes through a fairly large dog park. Both dogs and bikes are allowed on the trail.

There was some people and several dogs ahead on the trail so I put on the brakes and went ahead at the slowest speed I possibly could as I got close. I could have pushed the bike faster, and really when I say I was going at the slowest speed I could I am not exaggerating. One dog moved out of the way, one would not move at all and my front tire bumped the side of dog and it jumped away startled. It was not injured but let out a small bark as it was startled. The owners were behind both me and the dog. 

The owners become very belligerent and aggressive. I told them to call the cops if they have a problem as I went as slow as I possibly could and its both a bike trail and a dog park. He then got up to me and threatened to commit assault against me. I think he was debating going for it, it deescalated when we pedaled away. 

Obviously they were in the wrong as far as their attitude, but I am unsure if I contributed to the errors by touching the dog even at approximately 1-2 mph. To me at that speed its more like bumping shoulders in a crowded aisle in the store, no harm no foul. Am I wrong ?


----------



## si_c (24 Apr 2019)

You're in the wrong I'm afraid. If the dog wouldn't get out of the way you should have stopped until it did. Doesn't matter if it was a shared path or not.


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2019)

You're in the wrong. You have no divine right over anyone else.


----------



## Banjo (24 Apr 2019)

Its really annoying when people and their dogs spread all over the path but you cant bump them out of the way.


----------



## alicat (24 Apr 2019)

Welcome to the forum. 

The dog doesn't know it's a shared path so you were in the wrong. And now the owner is likely to brand all cyclists as aggressive, which does none of us any favours.


----------



## Jody (24 Apr 2019)

Was the dog on a lead and was it a designated place you are allowed to ride a bike?

If you are allowed to cycle there and the dog was not on a lead its their fault technically as the dog is not under control. But that doesn't mean you can just run any dog over if its not on a lead. 

However, it sounds like you bumped it due to an error or impatience in which case I would side with the owner. Its not like it darted across your path and you couldn't avoid it


----------



## alicat (24 Apr 2019)

What you could have done differently was to go off the trail for a short distance to go round the dog or stop and ask the owner to call his dog to heel.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Apr 2019)

It sounds like you’re from the states. I could be wrong but I don’t know the laws.

If this was the U.K. I would be asking if the dog was on a lead or not and under control (which is law here) in a public area regardless of the designation of users.

Either way it sounds like a really minor incident and I would move on. I think you did as best as you could in the circumstances.

Reason No. 41 why different modes of transport or trail use should be separate.


----------



## Jody (24 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It sounds like you’re from the states.



Good point.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Apr 2019)

Whilst I'd never 'bump' a dog out of the way, I do find it rather amusing on these shared paths when dog owners reckon their pooch is more clued in and intelligent than it actually is. I seen owners give their dogs all sorts of gestures, points, signals and multi faceted instructions, just for the dog to respond by doing the total opposite or normally just ignoring any instruction.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Apr 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Whilst I'd never 'bump' a dog out of the way, I do find it rather amusing on these shared paths when dog owners reckon their pooch is more clued in and intelligent than it actually is. I seen owners give their dogs all sorts of gestures, points, signals and multi faceted instructions, just for the dog to respond by doing the total opposite or normally just ignoring any instruction.



You could also replace the word ‘dog’ with ‘child’.


----------



## Kajjal (24 Apr 2019)

Best to just ask the dog to move out the way or whistle at it. Most are often too keen sniffing things to know you are there, hearing your voice means they look up and move. It can be confusing if you are not used to dogs.

A jack russel ran at me mountain biking ready to take a chunk out of me. I firmly told it to sit and it stayed there looking confused until the owner appeared.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2019)

Mount a dog whistle backwards on your handlebars then it will constantly sound and stop all dogs short.


----------



## DRHysted (24 Apr 2019)

The question is would you be happy if someone bumped you out the way.


----------



## Globalti (24 Apr 2019)

Or your dog?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2019)

or one of your daughters


----------



## T4tomo (24 Apr 2019)

What is a dog park?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2019)

T4tomo said:


> What is a dog park?


It's where you park your dog obviously


----------



## T4tomo (24 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's where you park your dog obviously


Ah so if the Dog was inappropriately/maybe illegally parked on the bike track, the owner should be relieved the OP didn't just shoot the Dog?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2019)

If the OP is in Doodleland it's always a possibility


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2019)

Daft as this may be. Ring your bell. Dogs pay more attention to them than people.


----------



## Rocky (24 Apr 2019)

I once cycled into a sheep on EuroVelo 12. 



It flippin’ hurt..........me. The sheep was totally oblivious to my presence.


----------



## Vantage (24 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Daft as this may be. Ring your bell. Dogs pay more attention to them than people.



My dog tries to bite my bike when I do that.


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Apr 2019)

This is why psyclepaths suck.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> This is why psyclepaths suck.


Not really.
Whether psyclepath, bridleway, shared-use path, lane road highway or byway, you have to be aware of other users and ride appropriately.
I think shared-use paths are brill, help to get people out and about with child, dog, bike, roller-blade, go-kart. We should embrace them and the public movement and interaction they create. The help us to be civil.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

It's never a good idea to bump into stuff, whatever it/he/she/they are.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> I once cycled into a sheep on EuroVelo 12.
> 
> 
> 
> It flippin’ hurt..........me. The sheep was totally oblivious to my presence.



Why was it not wearing hiviz?


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Apr 2019)

Vantage said:


> My dog tries to bite my bike when I do that.


There you go. My theory is proven.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

as a new member don't be discouraged by many saying you were in the wrong. It's simply down to the question you have asked.

I would say this was your fault whether or not legally the dog should be under control. The dog cannot make a rational decision to move and represents a danger to you.

The animal has the potential to cause you to fall off. This could result in serious injury such as a broken arm, wrist etc. which you seem happy to risk by not stopping.

I would always slow ready to stop in such circumstances.

Last time I was hit by a dog was on a country lane passing a farm. A Jack Russell flew out of the farmyard, bit my ankle drawing blood and ripping my sock. I went back to complain and the lady was very apologetic.

As I was doing 15-16mph I had to admire the accuracy of his attack!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's never a good idea to bump into stuff, whatever it/he/she/they are.


...unless it's an old mate down the pub/chippy/park etc. As in ‘I bumped into an old mate down the boozer yesterday’....


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...unless it's an old mate down the pub/chippy/park etc. As in ‘I bumped into an old mate down the boozer yesterday’....



It can often turn out to be far more painful though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> It can often turn out to be far more painful though.


True!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2019)

As far as I know, being in the States, it is inappropriate to bump a dog on the shared use or multi-use pathway. The dog is supposed to be there as much as the bicycle is, and leash laws are a matter of local ordinance. People here have a tendency to walk side by side, even if they are a five person group strung out across the whole MUP with dogs as well, and some have issues with you just wanting to get past their roving reunion and carry on with your ride. Dogs can be more hurt than they seem at the time, and veterinarians can be expensive, so I can see the reason for the dog owner being angry. My dogs are on lead all the time, but if someone bumped them because they were impatient, I'd have to let Maximilian chew their spokes and spit them back at them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2019)




----------



## iandg (25 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...unless it's an old mate down the pub/chippy/park etc. As in ‘I bumped into an old mate down the boozer yesterday’....



Not good if you owe them money, good if they buy you a pint.


----------



## lane (25 Apr 2019)

Sixmile said:


> Whilst I'd never 'bump' a dog out of the way, I do find it rather amusing on these shared paths when dog owners reckon their pooch is more clued in and intelligent than it actually is. I seen owners give their dogs all sorts of gestures, points, signals and multi faceted instructions, just for the dog to respond by doing the total opposite or normally just ignoring any instruction.



Pet owners very often overestimate the ability of their pets to understand what is being said to them or other ways of providing instructions.


----------



## lane (25 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not really.
> Whether psyclepath, bridleway, shared-use path, lane road highway or byway, you have to be aware of other users and ride appropriately.
> I think shared-use paths are brill, help to get people out and about with child, dog, bike, roller-blade, go-kart. We should embrace them and the public movement and interaction they create. The help us to be civil.



Or if you don't like them, find interacting with other people, animals, modes of transport, various antisocial individuals irksome just don't use them. If I am not in the mood for that sort of thing I just use the road instead. Other times I use the shared path but know what to expect.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Apr 2019)

In a serious answer to what is a dog park @T4tomo I only know of Florida & Orlando in particular have some friends who used to live there & there is a city ordinance that all dogs but be on leads at all times in public places. But what they do provide in many of the parks are fenced areas where you are allowed to let your dog(s) run free, it's great to see 100+ dogs all running around together & surprisingly on the 2 occasions I've been with them there was very little trouble.


----------



## keithmac (25 Apr 2019)

Normally up to 10 dogs on our favourite field when I walk our Lab on a morning, they all get along well together.

If a bike were to ride through I'd call our pup back. If she obviously hadn't heard and hadn't noticed the bike behind and the cyclist ran into her on purpose I'd be bloody livid..


----------



## Kajjal (25 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> as a new member don't be discouraged by many saying you were in the wrong. It's simply down to the question you have asked.
> 
> I would say this was your fault whether or not legally the dog should be under control. The dog cannot make a rational decision to move and represents a danger to you.
> 
> ...



I had two of the hairy devils come out to get me when I was doing a similar speed. I very firmly told them to ^%&$&$^$ off and they did. The thing with dogs is they know when you mean it rather than coming across like John Inman.


----------



## Jimidh (25 Apr 2019)

I often ride a shared path on my commute to work and there are always dog walkers and I always slow down as I approach and nearly al the dog owners control their dogs as I pass.

There are the odd ones however who’d don’t pay the slightest heed and I do sometimes think I should bump into them ( the owners not the dogs) however up to the time of typing this I have resisted temptation.

As for the OP - it sounds as if you were in the wrong unfortunately.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> In a serious answer to what is a dog park @T4tomo I only know of Florida & Orlando in particular have some friends who used to live there & there is a city ordinance that all dogs but be on leads at all times in public places. But what they do provide in many of the parks are fenced areas where you are allowed to let your dog(s) run free, it's great to see 100+ dogs all running around together & surprisingly on the 2 occasions I've been with them there was very little trouble.


Much the same in my area, about an acre of land often divided between small and large dogs, with a few benches and a fountain built for both humans and dogs. Usually bordering some other park area.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Apr 2019)

Is the dog hounding you for compensation?


----------



## wheresthetorch (25 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is the dog hounding you for compensation?



It would be barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Apr 2019)

wheresthetorch said:


> It would be barking up the wrong tree.



Could be making a howling mistake


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2019)

lane said:


> Pet owners very often overestimate the ability of their pets to understand what is being said to them or other ways of providing instructions.


We don’t....we have a Whippet.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is the dog hounding you for compensation?


Making him paws for thought.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2019)

It's usually the owner that is an issue, not the dog.


----------



## bladderhead (26 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is the dog hounding you for compensation?


Enough of your biting satire.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Could be making a howling mistake


Maybe there's a claws in your insurance that could cover it.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Could be making a howling mistake



But it might lead somewhere.


----------



## bigjim (26 Apr 2019)

> If this was the U.K. I would be asking if the dog was on a lead or not and under control (which is law here) in a public area regardless of the designation of users.


Is that correct about the law regarding a dog under control? I have a nice woodland trail nearby. I used to enjoy a regular 4 mile run/jog along there. I can no longer use it as it has become very popular with dog owners. Most of these mutts are off the lead and out of control. I have been attacked/chased on a regular basis. On my last run I was attacked/jumped on three times so now I have given up. My youngest daughter with my one year old grandchild has also had to give up using this area for a stroll. The risk of dogs running up to him either to play,jump or bite has become too dangerous. I find most dog owners pretty useless.


----------



## Slick (27 Apr 2019)

bigjim said:


> Is that correct about the law regarding a dog under control? I have a nice woodland trail nearby. I used to enjoy a regular 4 mile run/jog along there. I can no longer use it as it has become very popular with dog owners. Most of these mutts are off the lead and out of control. I have been attacked/chased on a regular basis. On my last run I was attacked/jumped on three times so now I have given up. My youngest daughter with my one year old grandchild has also had to give up using this area for a stroll. The risk of dogs running up to him either to play,jump or bite has become too dangerous. I find most dog owners pretty useless.


I don't agree regarding most dog owners, but all dogs must always be under control which is different from being on the lead. 

If I was you, I would have a word with your local wildlife officer who will definitely be able to help.


----------

